# XM PCR meets Napster-esque File Sharing



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

http://news.moneycentral.msn.com/ticker/article.asp?Symbol=US:XMSR&Feed=RTR&Date=20040824&ID=3933668

Besides the thrust of the article, they also mention next generation Tivo's streaming XM.........


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

I heard today that XM is no longer shipping/selling the XMPCR because of this software.


----------

